# Graveyard Ambient Soundtrack



## BlueWorld (Aug 16, 2012)

I've created an ambient soundtrack for our graveyard this year that has some material pulled from our main soundtrack. It has some elements that might not fit your theme completely but it does have some angry wind, siren-like witches beckoning, and some ghost-ish stuff. It's 43 minutes so it won't get too tiring during the night.

Feel free to play it in your graveyard for a little subtle sprinkle of ambient creep -


__
https://soundcloud.com/graveyardtracks%2Fstormwitch-ambient-graveyard-track


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Nicely done.
How do we/can we download it?


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Awesome thanks I downloaded it, you just have to make an account.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice! Thank you.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow, thanks for sharing this! Love it!!


----------



## Ktays (May 13, 2017)

Very cool, thanks for sharing I will definitely use it next year.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Very nice!! As an Audio Engineer I am often annoyed by how people put too much in those Halloween CD's. Few people understand that Less IS More!!!


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Fright Boy said:


> Very nice!! As an Audio Engineer I am often annoyed my how people put too much in those Halloween CD's. Few people understand that Less IS More!!!


The majority of ween. Soundtracks are screams and laughs it seems. Best one ive found and Still use it, was one from spirit stores years ago called "swamp of the dead". just a low level. Background of drips, frogs and. Things moving around in the waters. Perfect for the creepy almost dont hear graveyard soundtrack.


----------



## WickedWino (Sep 3, 2013)

This is wonderfully creepy! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## RattyVulcan (Apr 28, 2019)

This is great, thanks for posting


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you for this, very cool


----------



## mnmathes (Aug 27, 2013)

Downloaded... Nicely done!


----------



## hahnfahn (Apr 22, 2018)

Many thanks! This is perfect for my theme this year!!!:jol::jol::jol:


----------

